# Pretty Good Urban Survival Movie



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Albeit with some Hollywood nonsense thrown in.

Girl is trapped in New York during a hostile invasion. If you can get past who the invaders are it's not to bad. LOL

Found this link on YouTube..


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

C.L.Ripley said:


> Albeit with some Hollywood nonsense thrown in.
> 
> Girl is trapped in New York during a hostile invasion. If you can get past who the invaders are it's not to bad. LOL
> 
> Found this link on YouTube..


??? - that's the stupidest premise for a movie EVER ..... nothing but some half azz stupid attempt to slam the Right and the militia groups in particular ....

Godzilla stomping Tokyo was better than that ....


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

If you squint your eyes and pretend it's North Korea it goes down a lot easier. LOL


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up @C.L.Ripley but after I heard it was more Lefty propaganda I decided I would not support it in any way. Even though it's on Netflix it will not receive a view from me.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Thanks for the heads up @C.L.Ripley but after I heard it was more Lefty propaganda I decided I would not support it in any way. Even though it's on Netflix it will not receive a view from me.


So ........are you the new Siskel or Ebert now?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I found Red Dawn's land invasion by the Russians and Cubans pretty ridiculous. This movie is just science fiction to me. But the filming is done well.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

:idea::idea:I'm giving it two thumbs up... just not saying up WHERE.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> So ........are you the new Siskel or Ebert now?


I thought @Denton and I were more like these guys.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I thought @Denton and I were more like these guys.
> 
> View attachment 73802


Ha, who remembers the two robots who co-hosted the Mystery Science 3000 Theater?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I like this one, it is a classic and it is still a great movie. I got it for $2.00 at the Dollar Store.:tango_face_grin:


----------

